# Welche Batterie



## guese1 (28. März 2022)

Habe in Polen ein altes Anker-Boot (DDR)
Es ist ca.4,50 Meter Lang und ca. 200KG schwer
Angel dort nur auf einem See Motor Min Kota Ex 55
Welche Batterie würdet Ihr mir Empfehlen?
Habe bis jetzt immer von BSA-Bootsbatterie 120AH//C100
Ist günstig Ca.120 Euro bei mittlerer Geschwindigkeit ca.4-5
Stunden Fahrzeit.Andere Idee?
MFG


----------



## jkc (28. März 2022)

Joar, die Frage ist schon recht knapp formuliert, wenn das für dich so funktioniert ist doch alles prima und günstiger kannst du praktisch kein Emotor fahren.
Meine Idee wäre gut seine Bedürfnisse zu überdenken und sich den Batteriekauf entsprechend seiner Ansprüche gut zu überlegen.
Neben Säurebatterien wie du sie nutzt, gibt es als Blei-Akku noch Gel- und AGM-Batterien, deren Vorteil liegt im Preis, dafür sind sie alle ordentlich schwer. Inzwischen geht der Trend ja zu Lithiumtechnik, dadurch lassen sich längere Fahrzeiten bei deutlich geringerem Gewicht des Akkus realisieren, dafür muss man dann aber ordentlich in die Tasche greifen.

Edit: Besonderes Augenmerkt würde ich auf die C100 legen, dass heißt die 120Ah bringt die Batterie nur wenn die Stromagabe über einen Zeitraum von 100 Stunden erfolgt.
In kürzerer Nutzungsdauer liefert die Batterie deutlich weniger, laut Internet so etwa 100Ah bei 20h und nur noch 75Ah bei deinen 5h Nutzungsdauer...

Grüße JK


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (28. März 2022)

Ich angele schon viele Jahre mit verschiedenen eMotoren und unterschiedlichen Bleibatterien, fand ich bisher immer ok, hat mir ausgereicht
Jetzt habe ich gut 1,5 Jahre ein 70 ah lifepo4 akku, ich wollte nie wieder schwere Batterien schleppen müssen
Wenn ich nicht mehr als 50% Leistung von meinem Haswing Cayman 55 abverlange reichen die 70 ah des lifepo4 Akkus bei meinem 470 Aluboot über viele Stunden
Den lifepo4 Akku kannst du nahezu "leerfahren", eine Bleibatterie eben nicht
Es ist eine Kostenfrage, aber ich würde nicht lange überlegen


----------



## Tulpe2 (31. Mai 2022)

Hi,
hatte für meinen Zebco Rhino BLX70 4x 65Ah AGM mit gesamt 92 kg.
Die waren letztes Jahr (nach gut 10 Jahren Nutzung!) tot, habe dann bei einem Werbeangebot zugeschlagen: 2x 150Ah LiFePO4.
Ergebnis: nie wieder Blei schleppen.
Das Angelrevier geht Flussauf/-ab je 12...15 km und nun angstfrei erreichbar.


----------



## guese1 (27. Juli 2022)

Wieviel länger kann man mit einer LiFe bei gleicher Ampere von z.B. 120 fahren
Habe gelesen das eine Blei bei 75% Entladung noch ca. 12Ah hat eine Lifi bei 75% noch 12,6AH
Was bedeutet das?


----------



## jkc (27. Juli 2022)

Watt?
Also egal ob Bleiakku oder Lithiumakku; Nach 75% Entladung von 120Ah ist bei beiden noch 30Ah drin. Dabei wird die Spannung (Volt) beim Bleiakku aber schon merklich runter gehen (und der Akku nicht weiter entladen werden sollen), Lithium wird da noch kaum Spannungsabfall haben.
Ohne es selbst probiert zu haben soll ein Lithiumakku ein Bleiakku mit der doppelten Kapazität ersetzen können, dabei würde ich sicherheitshalber davon ausgehen, dass das sehr optimistisch gerechnet ist, die bisherigen Rückmeldungen sind ja aber fast ausschließlich positiv. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand.

Grüße


----------



## steffen78 (27. Juli 2022)

Nach jahrelanger Nutzung von agm und /oder bleisäure Batterien habe ich seit ca. Zwei Jahren eine 190ah lifpo4. Die bekomme ich quasi nicht lehr gefahren (50lbs jago emotor am schlauchboot) Nutzung ist bei lifpo4 ca 90 % der Kapazität, bei der agm bestenfalls 50%. Alles andere was (Verkäufer) erzählt wird mit 70% Entladung bei einer agm ist kompletter müll- das gibt die entladekurve rein physikalisch nicht her... weiterer Vorteil ist das bei einer lifpo4 die Gefahr von tiefenentladung nicht so groß ist(durch notwendiges bms). Wenn du jetzt noch beachtest das du bei agm ca. 800 ladezyklen hast und bei lifpo4 ca 4000 ( und dann nach den 4000 hast immernoch ca. 70% Kapazität...) Fazit: 
kauf die lifepo4, die ist billiger und hat (fast) nur vorteile...


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Juli 2022)

Bei einer Nass-/ AGM-/ Gelbatterie (Akku) kann man eine bestimmte Menge Energie der (theoretischen) Nennkapazität entnehmen (bei "Deep-Cycle" bis zu 60...65%) dabei sinkt die Spannung langsam ab, ab einem bestimmten Punkt bricht bei höheren Strömen (C1 bis C5) die Spannung zusammen. 
Bei C20 bis C100 könnte man weiter Energie entnehmen, jedoch schädigt man die Akkus um so mehr je tiefer man entlädt (Stichwort "Tiefentladen"!).
Die chemische Reaktion zwischen Blei und Säure ist ab einem Punkt nicht vollständig umkehrbar.
Der Akku hat für 12 Volt 6 Zellen, die Kapazität hängt von der Anzahl/Größe der Bleiplatten in den Zellen ab.

Bei LiFePo4- Akkus bleibt die Spannung auch bei höherer Energieentnahme weitestgehend stabil, erst kurz vor der Kapazitätsgrenze sinkt die Spannung, das Batterie- Management schaltet dann den Akku ab. Die Nennkapazität wird also über den gesamten Arbeitsbereich berechnet.
Wird der Akku dann aber längerfristig nicht geladen, können einzelne Zellen in den Bereich der "Tiefentladung" kommen da das BMS weiter einen geringen Strom benötigt.
Diese Zellen werden intern abgeschaltet, der Akku verliert an Kapazität.
Dieser Akku hat für 12V 4 Zellen, die Kapazität wird über die Anzahl der "Pakete" (je 4 Zellen) erreicht.


----------



## guese1 (28. Juli 2022)

Womit lade ich eine 120 AH Li Batterie
Welche schreiben mit meinem normalen Ladegerät von Ctek  10 AH
Andere schreiben Wieder muss spezielles sein und ich möchte die gerne 
 in ca.12 Stunden wieder voll haben.


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. Juli 2022)

Ich lade meine 150Ah LiFePo4 mit einem speziellen Ladegerät mit 30A Ladestrom (50A wären zulässig).
Das Ladegerät arbeitet ohne Kennlinie mit einer Ladeschlussspannung von14,6V (normal wären max. 14,4V, die "Gasungsspannung")
Eine LiFePo "gast" nicht, aber erst bei dieser Spannung kann das BMS (BatterieManagmentSystem) die Ausgleichladung zwischen den Zellen ausführen.
Im Bereich 14,2...14,6V fällt auch hier der Ladestrom, aber durch das BMS: es "regelt runter". Das Ladegerät schaltet ab, wenn der Ladestromgegen "Null" geht.
Durch die Ausgleichladung werden voll geladene Zellen "abgeschaltet", schwächere oder langsamere Zellen weiter geladen. Erfolgt das nicht werden diese "nicht vollen" Zellen zuerst Leer und werden beim nächsten mal auch wieder nicht voll geladen. Irgendwann nimmt das BMS diese Zellen "vom Netz" - der Akku verliert Kapazität.
Zum Ende der Saison oder bei absehbaren (längeren) Pausen sollen die Li-Akkus nur zu 40...70% geladen und frostfrei gelagert werden.

Ein aktuelles Ctek (MXS...) lädt mit einer IUoU Kennlinie, teilweise mit vorgeschaltetem "Pulser" zur "Antisufatierung".
Das ist nichts für eine LiFePo!
Zumal deutlich vor erreichen der 14,4 Volt umgeschaltet wird auf "Erhaltungsladung" mit max. 13,8V.
Wenn ein Autoladegerät verwendet werden soll, dann ohne Erhaltungsladung mit einfacher IU-Kennlinie (UNTER AUFSICHT!) , welches bei 14,0...14,4 mit kaum merklichem Strom weiter lädt und manuell abgeschaltet werden muss.


----------



## guese1 (29. Juli 2022)

Hallo Tulpe welches Ladegerät wüdes Du empfehlen?


----------



## alexpp (29. Juli 2022)

Von den üblichen LiFePO4 China Ladegeräten gibt es doch inzwischen wie Sand am Meer, von paar Ampere bis wohl 50A.
Da ich am Steg durchgehend Strom haben werde, hatte ich mich für die 3 Akkus für 7-10A Ladegeräte entschieden.
Was mich bei den Dingern etwas wundert, dass sie anscheinend nicht komplett ausgehen und volle Akkus immer wieder leicht nachladen.
Mit dem Boot hatte ich zuletzt echt getrödelt, ist nun aber praktisch fertig und die Stromgeschichte soll dann mit der Zeitschaltuhr laufen,
um den Strom nach 15 oder 20 Stunden zu unterbrechen.


----------



## trollmänchen (29. Juli 2022)

Hallo 
Ich habe kein Verständnis für eure Argumente in Bezug Batterien und Ladegeräte. (Billig = Gut!)
Zuallererst wollt ihr ein gute Batterie wie Lifepo 4 BZW Deep Cycle *Batterie*-(Verbraucher-) *Batterien*, AGM-Akkus.
Und dann ist das Geld alle um ein Brauchbar gutes Ladegerät zu kaufen? 
Ich Persönlich würde auch hier ein gutes Produkt erwerben um immer auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. ( ZB Lifepo4 Akku  und Ladegerät)
Zum Beispiel  Victron Blue Smart IP65 Batterieladegerät Bluetooth 12/25 +DC Kabel.
Da hat jeder was das Herz begehrt.
Hier einige Beispiele zu den Einstellungen.
Laden von....
einfache Konfiguration und Einrichtung des Blue Smart IP65 über Bluetooth Schnittstelle.
für alle 12V Batterie-Typen geeignet
max. Ampere Ladestrom je nach Typ Ladegerät
solider Schutz gegen Spritzwasser - Staub- und Chemikalien dank Schutzart IP65
verfügt über mehrere Funktionen zur Verlängerung der Batterielebensdauer
automatischer Temperatur Abgleich bei niedrigen, bzw. hohen Temperaturen
Und noch einige Vorteile wie Tiefentladene wieder zum Leben erwecken.
Kann auch als Netzteil genutzt werden usw.

Für mich sind solche Ladegeräte die erste Wahl da hat man etwas für die Zukunft.
automatische Stromversorgungsfunktion
7-stufiger, intelligenter Ladealgorithmus
kann vollständig entladene Batterien „tote Batterien“ wiederherstellen
verfügt über Niedrigenergiemodus zum Laden kleiner Batterien
Lithium-Ionen Batteriemodus
Und Geräuschlos ohne Lüfter.
Einfach mal Googeln.


Gruß trollmänchen


----------



## alexpp (29. Juli 2022)

Bin zwar eher technikaffin, aber Bluetooth und weitere Spielereien muss ich in dem Fall nicht haben.
So ein Lader hier muss und wird für mich reichen, 20A Versionen kosten bis zu 50€ mehr.
Ohne Lüfter am Steg unter der Plane in meinem Fall nicht wirklich interessant,
aber grundsätzlich natürlich nicht verkehrt, Lüfter können in Gebäuden schonmal nerven.


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. Juli 2022)

trollmänchen schrieb:


> ...
> Zuallererst wollt ihr ein gute Batterie wie *Lifepo* ...
> Zum Beispiel  Victron Blue Smart IP65 Batterieladegerät Bluetooth 12/25 +DC Kabel.
> ...
> *Lithium-Ionen* Batteriemodus



Passt nicht.


----------



## guese1 (29. Juli 2022)

was passt nicht?


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. Juli 2022)

Ganz einfach Lithium-Ionen Akkus brauchen anderes "Futter" als LiFePo4.
Wenn man schon ein extra Ladegerät kauft, dann ein wirklich passendes.

LiFePo's brauchen kein "sieben-stufige Lade-Algorithmus" sondern exakt EINEN: eine konstante Spannung bei einem abnehmenden/abschaltbaren Ladestrom.
(und Blauzahn ist auch entbehrlich)


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. Juli 2022)

"Blauzahn" = "Bluetooth"


----------



## punkarpfen (30. Juli 2022)

Hi, das Victron Blue Smart kann mehrere Akkutypen laden. Lifepo 4 gehört dazu.


----------



## guese1 (30. Juli 2022)

Viel weiter bin ich jetzt mit Ladegerät nicht
jeder sagt was anderes
Wie schnell darf ich eine 
lipo aufladen?10Ah oder auch mit 20AH pro Stunde


----------



## punkarpfen (30. Juli 2022)

Hi, einen 100er würde ich mit 10aH laden und einen 200er mit 20.


----------



## jkc (30. Juli 2022)

Ich kenne es so, dass eigentlich jeder seriöser Händler den empfohlenen und maximalen Ladestrom zu seinen Akkus angibt.


----------



## trollmänchen (30. Juli 2022)

Hi
Bin zwar eher technikaffin, aber Bluetooth und weitere Spielereien muss ich in dem Fall nicht haben.
*So ein Lader hier* muss und wird für mich reichen, 20A Versionen kosten bis zu 50€ mehr.

Oma hat schon gesagt wer Billig Kauft - Kauft zweimal.
So ein Ladegerät oben mag funktionieren jedoch würde ich es nicht im Außenbereich und schon gar nicht unter einer Bootsplane am Steg Nutzen.
Wer  schnell von der Welt will na ja.
Und zum Ladestrom immer dem AKKU Hersteller folgen. 
Wenn diese Seriös sind gibt es immer Herstellerangaben.

Gruß trollmänchen


----------



## guese1 (30. Juli 2022)

So jetzt bin ich weiter habe mich in einem Technikforum
und beim Hersteller schlau gemacht
1.Das Ladegerät darf keine Desulfatierungsfunktion (Erhaltungsladung haben)
Diese zerstört den Akku auf Dauer
2. Die Kennlinie des Akkus sollte:CC-CV sein (3 Stufenladung)
3.Die Ladeschlussspannung soll 14,6Volt betragen.
Laden geht bis 1c das bedeutet bei einer 100AH Batterie mit 100AH
Wäre dann in Ca.1,5 Stunden voll nur das geht auf die Lebensdauer
Optimal wäre 0,25C-0,5 C  das wären dann 25AH pro Stunde beziehungsweise 50AH
Mit nur 10% der Batteriekapazität Also 10Ah wie man Bleibatterien läd sei auch nicht optimal
Man kann jedes Ladegerät das diese Kriterien erfüllt einsetzen.
Mein Ctek 10AH kann ich schon deswegen nicht einsetzen da es eine Erhaltungsladungsfunktion hat


----------



## Tulpe2 (30. Juli 2022)

Nichts anderes hab ich auch geschrieben.
CCCV ist ein 2-Stufen Ladeverfahren: https://linergy.de/wiki/cccv-ladeverfahren/
AH (Amperestunden) ist übrigens die Kapazität, der Ladestrom wird in A (Ampere) angegeben.


----------



## alexpp (30. Juli 2022)

trollmänchen schrieb:


> Hi
> Bin zwar eher technikaffin, aber Bluetooth und weitere Spielereien muss ich in dem Fall nicht haben.
> *So ein Lader hier* muss und wird für mich reichen, 20A Versionen kosten bis zu 50€ mehr.
> 
> ...


Hör mal, du kennst dich offensichtlich nicht wirklich gut aus, schwingst aber gerne große Reden.
Solche Ladegeräte werden in D in großer Mehrzahl für LiFePO4 Akkus verkauft, ob von Echlotzentrum für ihre überteuerten Akkus oder eben etwas günstiger über ebay und Co.

Bezüglich Ladestrom, das ist einer der großen Vorteile der LiFePO4, die vertragen vergleichsweise viel. Einen 50Ah bis 150Ah Akku wird wohl keiner von uns mit 1C laden, weil die Ladegeräte deutlich teurer wären und es einfach unnötig ist. Ob nun ein 100Ah LiFePO4 mit 10A, 20A oder 40A geladen wird, spielt nicht die größte Rolle. Der begrenzende Faktor dürfte eh das BMS sein und nicht die Zellen selber.


----------



## Bootsangler113 (7. Dezember 2022)

*wollte auch mal meine  Sichtweise näher bringen
Der Tod mehrer Batterien in meinem Boot sowohl Starter für Aussenborder und Batterie für MK 55lbs habe ich mich schon vor Jahren entschlossen eine Rebecell 50 ah anzuschaffen. Diese Batterie konnte ich an einem normalen Angeltag noch nicht leerfahren der Motor zieht bis zu 50a bei ca 16,2 volt ( Batterie hat soviel) fahre aber normal wesentlich langsamer in stufe 1 zieht der Motor ca 7a.

Die Batterie wird vom Lader im Hafen geladen mit ca 7,5 a wird dann weniger und schaltet ab. Ich halte es im Normalfall für unsinnig hier mit 30a und mehr reinzuhauen. Dies unterstützt den sogenannten Zelldrift ohne Ende,der auch sehr schlecht durch das eingebaute BMS auszugleichen ist. Nur in den seltenen Fällen ist bei den Batterien ein aktiver Balancer verbaut der diesen Zelldrift bei allen Ladezuständen ausgleicht.Der Balancer des BMS wird es in der Regel schlecht schaffen die Zellen auszugleichen wenn da ständig fest nachdrückt wird. Ob ein Laderät 10h dranhängt ist doch egal, es muss meiner Meinung auch nicht sein dass die Batterie jedesmal vollgekloppt wird. Das Datenblatt der Batterien gibt hier Auskünfte bezüglich Zyklen In Abhängigkeit von B und Entladung.
Die Batterie hält am Besten bei Nutzung von 40-80% der Kapazität, oder voll und schnell entladen, also nicht angeln volltanken und 6 Wochen stehen lassen, DEM ist bei Blei nicht so.
Da ich nur selten auf mein Boot komme fahre ich vor der langen Pause ( mehre Monate) die Batterie auf ca 80% dann Haupschalter aus.
An dieser Stelle muss zu 100% sicher sein dass hier nichts dranhängt.
Bei Nichtmutzung über längere Zeit Batterie nicht voll lagern Meine verliert in ca 7 Monaten 10%  von 80 auf 70%.
Die Problematik bei E Motoren ist überschaubau bei der Starterbatterie wirds knifflig, mein neues Projekt, Selbstbau.*


----------



## steffen78 (8. Januar 2023)

Hallo, ich habe gerade folgendes entdeckt, 100ah lfpo4 12 V für 400 Euro. Schein relative gut verpackt zu sein-sprich spritzwassergeschützt für Boote...
Check this out! https://amzn.eu/d/889fXzH

Kann man auch parallel oder reihe schalten und somit Kapazität erhöhen oder Spannung ( dann auch für 24V Außenborder...)

Es gibt auch zwei Tests auf Youtube wo das Ding relativ gut weg gekommen ist ...( bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die link dazu hier einstellen darf...)


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2023)

steffen78 schrieb:


> bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die link dazu hier einstellen darf...



Youtube links dürfen gern eingestellt werden wenn es nicht dazu dient ständig den eigenen Kanal zu bewerben.


----------



## steffen78 (8. Januar 2023)

Hier einer der youtube tests:


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Januar 2023)

guese1 schrieb:


> Habe in Polen ein altes Anker-Boot (DDR)
> Es ist ca.4,50 Meter Lang und ca. 200KG schwer
> Angel dort nur auf einem See Motor Min Kota Ex 55
> Welche Batterie würdet Ihr mir Empfehlen?
> ...


Eine volle.


----------



## trawar (8. Januar 2023)

guese1 schrieb:


> Viel weiter bin ich jetzt mit Ladegerät nicht
> jeder sagt was anderes
> Wie schnell darf ich eine
> lipo aufladen?10Ah oder auch mit 20AH pro Stunde


Gibt leider kein Standard, hersteller datenblatt?


----------

